# Rear Fog Light Problem Solved



## qfactor (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi,
Feeling confident after getting the Keyless Start going yesterday I decided to look into the rear fog light problem. The Keyless Start was easy because of all the work Spockat has done. 
I decided it was time to solve one of the open problems. So I tore into the right rear compartment in search of the infamous J293 Module. Its not all that hard to get to once you start pulling things apart. Once you gain access its as easy as connecting a wire to plug T12B pin 10 and running that to your Rear Fog Light.
As of right now the truck is still pulled apart and a temporary wire run because I don't have the correct pins yet. But I connect everything up and it works just like it should. It goes without saying that I have installed a euro light switch.
Does anyone know a part # for those pins? I also need to correct wattage for the bulb.
Qfactor


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (qfactor)*

Snaps some pictures of where the J293 module is, before you put it back together. 
Good job! I think even us without the conv package can use this mod! (Assuming we get the Euro light switch.)


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (qfactor)*

CONGRATULATIONS! You say J293 is on the passenger side; don't you mean J393, convenience System Central Control Unit? Have you VAG'd Module 09, Central Electronics, and added 32 to your computer code to activate the rear fogs? I am currently coded 0105724, which moves the DRLs into the MFI, gives halogen high beams and fogs available on high, and authorizes fog tail light blocks. I believe the correct fog bulb is P 21 W. Great job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by DenverBill at 6:08 PM 8-6-2004_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (qfactor)*

Excellent job. I have not been wanted to rip mine apart, save the rear hatch. Did you find it hard to get the wire down to the bulb?
*EDIT:* BTW, here is a pic of DenverBill's fog light after he wired it.










_Modified by aircooled at 9:27 PM 8-15-2004_


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (qfactor)*

Excellent. I've been waiting to see a post of this type for a long time.

I must, however, pose what may be a rhetorical yet stupid question.
Why, when I was recently driving in heavy fog, was I able to see the rear fog light shining clearly through on an Audi? Are we really the poor stepchild? It's totally moronic that we did not get this. My 1976, yes, that's right 1976 Volvo had two rear fogs.


----------



## dentmac (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (mdjak)*

Even the lowly A4 has one. Also has motion detecter and anti tow alarm.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (dentmac)*

It was an A4 that I saw.


----------



## jaceravone (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (mdjak)*

Just ordered my Euro switch today. Can't wait for the fixed to be worked out. Now all I need is one of you smart guys to help me install it. Because down here in WV, we still use candles to light the way on our cars.


----------



## AZBob (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Why, when I was recently driving in heavy fog, was I able to see the rear fog light shining clearly through on an Audi? Are we really the poor stepchild? It's totally moronic that we did not get this. My 1976, yes, that's right 1976 Volvo had two rear fogs.























Hmm. That's weird. In many states, rear white/clear lights (other than lights operated only when the vehicle's transmission is in reverse) are illegal.
I searched around for info on the rear fog lights and can't find jack squat... what are they, where do they go, and how much drilling, sawing, and gluing do you have to do to install them?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (AZBob)*

Rear fogs are bright red. Just like brake lights. Which makes them annoying when idiots leave them on during clear weather. Which happens all too often.


----------



## Chuck Cheeze (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (spockcat)*

Yes the rear fog on my Volvo S40 is bright red.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (AZBob)*

The fog lights in our Tregs go here:








In theory there are one on each side.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (12johnny)*

Nice picture, but I can't see it.
While it does appear to be a brake light, the absence of the third brake light lit is always a dead give-away.
I do admit though, in my '86 Volvo I used to switch them on to make tailgaters back off, and it worked every time.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (mdjak)*

The site where I host the pics must have a problem... let's see if they fix it..


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (mdjak)*

In the meantime, I'll host the pic in clubtouareg...








Let's see if it works now...


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (qfactor)*

So does anyone have any plans to hook this up soon? I would really love to see it in action, and would love to see some pics regarding the exact location of the controller and hoe to remove the trim to that controller.


----------



## AZBob (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_So does anyone have any plans to hook this up soon? I would really love to see it in action, and would love to see some pics regarding the exact location of the controller and hoe to remove the trim to that controller.

Yeah, me too. I hate missing out on options that other countries have.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (aircooled)*

Spent a little time looking at the probable fog set up this morning. I put the bulb into the socket on the driver's side. There is only 1 free position on the plug, so all that is needed here is the correct pin to insert into the plug, then follow the tail light wiring back to J393 Convenience System Central Control Unit module, which appears to be mounted in front of the changer in the right rear. Looks like the harness goes up the outside of the tail gate window (behind the black plastic) across into the top rear at the hinge, and then over to the module. Will need another pin at the module for that connection. Will not start prying things apart until I have the pins for both ends, but I believe the only parts that have to come off are the black plastic molding on the gate, the top molding abutting the tail gate, and the interior panels on the right side concealing the amp and modules.


_Modified by DenverBill at 6:54 PM 8-7-2004_


----------



## Bigtop (Jan 8, 2004)

DenverBill, this is great! If you decide to go ahead, is there any way you could take a photo log of exactly how you do this. If you do please would you take photos to explain to an idiot like me!!!


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (Bigtop)*

Checked, and there is no wire for the fogs in the harness, so will need to add a run. Perusing the keyless start thread, I got the idea that there may be a couple of unused pin sites on J393. If so, I'll just pirate a pin for the fog socket and one for pin 10 on plug T12B. It will take me awhile due to other duties and the fact I have limited vision, but I'll post when the mod is done. 


_Modified by DenverBill at 6:52 PM 8-7-2004_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (DenverBill)*

I have taken my rear hatch completely apart searching for wires. You will have to fish a wire from the rear controller, up to the pass thru in the roof section, into the wire loom coming down the tailgate arm, thru the pass thru fitting on on the tailgate arm, down thru the tail gate pillar and down to the light. It is not going to be an easy job to make it look good, but it is not too hard to take apart. Just be careful not to break anything in the process. A couple of picture of that process here.


----------



## AZBob (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

In those photos, what are you doing with the front fogs? Just curious...


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (AZBob)*

It was a while ago, but I was figuring out how to take them out to change the bulbs. They are shoe horned in there, but come out with minimal effort. Putting them back in? That's a little harder.


----------



## AZBob (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_It was a while ago, but I was figuring out how to take them out to change the bulbs. They are shoe horned in there, but come out with minimal effort. Putting them back in? That's a little harder.

LOL! D'oh!


----------



## steverhoeven (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (qfactor)*

Hi guys,
Qfactor, can you tell me if the little warning light lit up in your instrument cluster (just to the right of the 40 km/h mark in the speedometer, according to the manual) when you turned on the rear fog? And did the little symbol for rear fogs in the euro switch itself change from red to green (just like it does for the front fogs in the us switch)?
Also, when looking at the bentley wiring diagram for J393 that Aircooled posted a while ago, it seems like you have to splice the wire(the one that you connected to T12b/10) to run them to both rear fogs, correct? I'm not good at all with wiring diagrams so this is probably a stupid question but the diagram doesn't show a wire for the left rear fog (position 2 on the plug that connects to the rear lights)...








This morning I have been looking for the best way to run the wire out of the tail gate into the ceiling but it seems to be a big pain to get to the pass-thru that the other wires are using, just like Aircooled mentioned. 
I got to tackle this one, moving to Europe in a few months and they require the rear fogs and a warning light in the dash








Stephan


_Modified by steverhoeven at 12:25 PM 8-8-2004_


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (steverhoeven)*

Better check the laws of the country where you are bound; most require a single rear fog on the driver's side and do not allow two. Thus the reason for only one wire from T12b/10. I have not started on this yet, as I want to have the correct pins before I tear everything apart. Have to agree, it may require some patience to feed a fishtape through the pass throughs. 


_Modified by DenverBill at 10:47 PM 8-8-2004_


----------



## steverhoeven (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (DenverBill)*

Hi Bill,
You're correct. As far as I know, Dutch law (not sure how this is for the rest of Europe) does allow me to have 2 rear fog lights but in case I only have one, it has to be the one on the left side of the centerline of the car. I think having a fog light only on the left will be better anyway since people behind me won't confuse it with my brake lights.
The only annoying thing is that they also require me to have a little check light, that will light up if the rear fog is turned on (same idea what we have for the front fogs in the speedometer). I looked closely at the speedometer using a flash light but think that our US spec cars don't have this light for the rear fogs. 
Does any of you European owners know whether the little symbol for the rear fog in the euro light switch will turn from red to green when you turn the rear fog lights on? 
If so, I assume that if you only pull on the switch one click (thus only turning on the front fogs), that the front fog light symbol in the switch becomes green, and the symbol for the rear fog light stays red, correct?
Hope someone can answer this, thanks!
Stephan


_Modified by steverhoeven at 4:06 PM 8-8-2004_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (steverhoeven)*

The euro switch will function identically to the US spec switch with the following exceptions:
The parking light function turns on the parking lights and will turn off the headlight, regardless of whether or not the DRL hack has been performed.
Both the front and rear fog positions will illuminate and indicate they on on is the dash cluster, a seperate light for each set of fogs.
Obviously, if you don't HAVE a rear fog installed, you will get the CHECK PLEASE LIGHTS error in the MFI.
But yes, the light is there. It will be amber in color.


----------



## steverhoeven (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (aircooled)*

Hi Aircooled, 
Is this little amber light located just to the right of the 40 km/h in the speedometer? The manual shows it in this location but I couldn't see it on mine, trying to see it with a flashlight (I have a V8 without NAV/Air, not sure if this might give me different check lights in the cluster) 
Besides the check light in the cluster, do you know if the rear fog symbol in the euro switch itself changes color when turned on, just like the front fog symbol does on the us switch?
I'm thinking about getting the Bentley manual before removing the panels, does any of you know if it show the location of clips/fasteners etc?
Thanks for all your good answers, this really is a great forum. I'm planning on starting on this one of these weeks, will post photos of the process after I'm done. 
Stephan


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (steverhoeven)*

Yes, the switch indicator for the rear fogs changes color. I'll have to go out and look at the placement of the indicator in my cluster.


----------



## steverhoeven (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (aircooled)*

Thanks for your help aircooled, I appreciate it!


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (steverhoeven)*

Hi Steverhoeven!!!!!!!!
I have asked my spanish friends to take some pics for you and all the folks that think about installing the fog lights and here they go:
Light (green) that indicates that the FRONT fogs are on:








Light (amber) that indicates that the REAR fogs are on:








(it is partially hidden by the needle (or is it "hand"?







), amber in color)
European switch, with the FRONT fogs on:








He says that when you connect the FRONT fogs the upper symbol in the left changes from RED to WHITE
European switch, with the FRONT AND REAR fogs on:








In this case, adding the REAR fogs doesn't involve any change in the colour of the symbols

I hope that this helps...

Thanks for your researching, and please, keep us informed, ok?

THANKS TO ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steverhoeven (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (12johnny)*

Hi Johnny,
Thanks a lot for your help on this! It is interesting to see that pulling the switch twice doesn't involve another color change for the rear fog symbol on the switch on the european spec car, unlike the us cars with euro switch, like aircooled mentioned.
I'll have to check the location of the rear fog symbol in the cluster again when I get home, I was looking more at the 9 o'clock position in the speedometer.
thanks again,
Stephan


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (steverhoeven)*

You're welcome!!!!
I like when I can help the rest of the Tregers...
Keep us informed, ok?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (steverhoeven)*

I'll have you know that by checking I got the dreaded 'Check Please Lights' just to I could check to operation of the lights for you!








The rear fog in my color-MFI cluster is in the same place where 12johnny said, under the needle when idle. It is amber in color. It is also IMPOSSIBLE to see when it is not lit, even in direct sunlight.
However, I misspoke regarding the switch. My euro switch will illuminate the front fogs icon in green, but there is no change on the rear fogs, besides the normal backlight illumination.


----------



## steverhoeven (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (aircooled)*

Hi Aircooled,
Sorry about the Check Light error in your MFI, I owe you a Fat Tire







in case we meet one day (I'm in the Springs)








Great to know that the icon in the cluster is there, exactly what I need in Europe, even beter than having the switch change color. 
Thanks again, I'm gonna check on the needed pins for the wire and hopefully start on it soon, I have another car (633csi) to convert before heading overthere.
Stephan


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (steverhoeven)*

See if you can get the dealership to find out for you what the different controller coding or needed to move the car to the euro specs. Some we know (like the radio and dash cluster), others we don't or have guessed (like the headlights).
No worries on the error, I have a VAG-COM so I will just reset it the next time I hook it up.
But I'll take you up on the beer some time. Let me know if you need some VAG-COM help.


----------



## steverhoeven (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (aircooled)*

Hi Aircooled,
Glad to hear you can clear the error code yourself.
I have been reading up on what Dutch law (and I'm guessing this is the same for most other EU countries) requires me to change:
- No amber parking lights allowed, so I guess I'll swap out the bulbs (will need to rewire my BMW)
- I'm pretty sure I'm allowed to run DRL's overthere, I think I remember seeing Volvo's overthere that have the DRL's on all the time, if not I will have to vag them.
- Rear Fog with check light required, what a pain since I'm not required to have them on, even in the worst fog condition
- Side markers ok, no need to remove the reflectors
- No need to replace the speedometer/odometer, since the speedometer has a double scale (and I don't think an odometer is required but I could be wrong)
- No need for the ugly big license plates, since I'm taking the cars as household goods, they have a special rule that I'm allowed to use smaller US sized plates
I have asked my dealer before on codings for the radio (I have the standard radio and I guess it is not possible to change the frequency interval on those) but they didn't have any answers. I plan on contacting the Dutch VW importer to see if they can help out, if not, then I will contact customer service in Germany, they helped me out before getting some spare parts expedited, they were very helpfull. I'll let you guys know for sure if I find anything out on the coding for the euro spec cars!
Thanks for the vag-com offer, I might take you up on it before I leave







The beer offer stands!








Stephan


_Modified by steverhoeven at 1:55 PM 8-9-2004_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (steverhoeven)*

I think I remember reading that the stock radio will change its' frequency coding with the change in coding of the dash cluster, so you might be in luck there. Unfortunately, I don't have the standard radio, I I know someone who does. I bet I can get him to test it for me and report back.
As for the speedo changeout, I believe that it will require an entirely new dash cluster, MFI and all.


----------



## steverhoeven (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (aircooled)*

Hi Aircooled,
The speedo is gonna stay, I don't care too much about having to read it in mph, works for me, and it is not worth the money and trouble to change it out. 
Too bad the nav acceptance screen vag-com fix doesn't work for the standard radio with respect to the frequency issue. I will report back if I find anything out with regards to the standard radio/cluster coding, I appreciate any help/ideas on the stock radio if your friend finds something.
Got to go now, 
Stephan


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (DenverBill)*

Another BIG adventure is beginning!!!!! (Other memorable ones were Hitch install and keyless start...)







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## qfactor (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (12johnny)*

Hi,
Well here are a few pics of the install. I wanted to wait until I finished and had a working light before I posted again. I did not really take these as a step by step but they do show the panels that need to come off with a few lessons I learned
The Comfort Control Module is located in the right rear compartment. You do not have to completely remove this panel. With a little bit of care you can just pull it back.








Two screws hold the module in place which are accessed through the top. From that point you can slide out the module and disconnect the plug on the right as you look down on it. Plug into pin #10 which is marked on the plug. From this picture you can see my Grey/Black wire.








After carefully reassembling the side panel route the wire up the D Pillar and into the headliner. Be careful here not to attach the wire to the AirBag line but rather the sunroof drain line.








To pull down the headliner a bit further you can take out the holders for the cargo net. This will allow you plenty of space.








There is a cover on the left side under the headliner that gives you access to both sides of the grommet that you need to pass through. It simply unclip and pulls down. Once you get past that you need to run into the rear tailgate. There are two covers that hide the wire loom that you can attach to.








You do not need to remove the entire cover off of the rear tailagate. There is a small cover heald on by two screws on the side that will give you the access you need. There is a another grommet that you will have to get through here to enter the tailgate.








From that point its just a matter of connecting the wire to pin two of the plug behind the tail light and installing a bulb.
Once you get everything hooked up and before you put the mess back together I would confirm it all works. I wired only the drivers side light which is the correct procedure as I think. 








I hope this helps and was not too confusing. If anybody has any questions send me mail and I will try and answer them. Now onto the A/V system







My goal is to install a Dolby 5.1 system without having any external clues other than two additional rear monitors.
Qfactor


----------



## e's touareg (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (qfactor)*

qfactor,
Are your rear fog lights white or red? Looks like white in the picture and I thought rear fog lights have to be red, and rear white lights are only used for the reverse lights? Am I mistaken?
e.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (e's touareg)*

I think that it's red but it seems (as the lights above it, which are supposed to be lit too, as the rear fog wouldn't work without the other lights) white because of the camera or the ambient lightning...
What is sure is that it lights MUCH MORE than the other rear lights and it IS a safety measure in heavy rain or fog.
Thanks qfactor for the pics and the descriptive info!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is good to see the first US Touareg with its rear fog working. What VW doesn't do must be done by pioneers...








This forum is awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (e's touareg)*

There is a red lens on the inside that the fog light will shine thru. You are seeing a bright light with a little bit of over exposure in that picture. Qfactor, you rock. Someday, I will tackle this on as well.
Was there any VAG-COM programming necessary to enable the rear fog block?


----------



## steverhoeven (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (aircooled)*

Great pics qfactor, thanks!
On a sidenote, after confirmation from aircooled and Johnny on the little check light for the rear fog in the cluster I went home to check on my car to see if it was there. I played around with a flashlight and was finally able to see them all. 
Under the needle on the speedometer (when standing still







)is the trailer turn signal indicator (a 1 with two arrows on both sides), and next to the 40 km/h mark (where my manual says the rear fog light indicator should be) is a tire pressure warning light. Not that my MFI hasn't been able to show this same symbol but it appears that my car (V8 without Air and Nav) does not have the rear fog check light, I guess they had some left over clusters that they used for us poor souls








Anyway, this is only important if you plan to take your T-reg to Europe, in order to pass their requirements. I guess I'll install a little temporary check light close to the switch just to pass the test and then remove again.
Gonna order my Euro switch right now, can't wait to start on this!
Thanks for all your help guys!Stephan


----------



## qfactor (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (aircooled)*

The light is actually red but just got overexposed in the shot like aircooled explained. 
I have gotten a few questions in email about part numbers for the bulb and pins. What I did was use two pins out of a unused plug that is next to the Comfort Control Module. There was several and if I ever need those plugs which I doubt I will replace them at that time. For a bulb you can use VW#N-017-732-2. At least that is what is written on my invoice from the dealer.
One note of caution on this mod. It requires you to pull off several panels which are clipped in place. Be careful and use some thought about what direction you are pulling. There is a risk of clips breaking.
Qfactor


----------



## qfactor (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (qfactor)*

I did not VAG for this modification, it just worked. But I noticed that when I turn on the fronts I get a symbol in the cluster. For the rears I get nothing. I don't have a VAG yet but would be curious to see if that can be activated.
Qfactor


----------



## steverhoeven (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (qfactor)*

Hi qfactor,
Do you have the cluster with the color MFI? (I think I noticed silver roofracks so I guess you do)
Stephan


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (steverhoeven)*

Great job, Q. I guess you were named after the technical guru in the Bond movies.
Spock, add it to the list of mods my car needs.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (mdjak)*

mark, maybe you shuld just sign over your paycheck to Jim?


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (Leweyb)*

It's so measley, he wouldn't even want it.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (mdjak)*

you think he'd turn it down?


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (Leweyb)*

Nah, I guess not.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (qfactor)*

qfactor, thanks for the photos. I did the mod today, and it was much easier seeing where the various body pins were. That said, I still managed to decapitate a couple of the pesky nylon pegs. Only problems beyond my control were having the dealer give me pins too large, which I worked around; and the wiring harnesses to J393 were jammed under something and offered very tight access. Fortunately, the plug needed is the rear most, and I was able to get it out and feed the pin/wire into slot 10. Had to work getting the right front panel to attach to the metal window sill. Also had to troubleshoot the whole job for a defective new P21W bulb, and the wrong size connector. Finished, when they are switched on, I have a separate indicator in the speedo for front fogs and for rear fog. For the light switch, when both fogs are switched on, the indicators show front/green; rear/red; rear stays red on or off. I originally VAG'd the Central Elec setting to enable the rear fog block; this may be why I have the yellow rear indicator in the speedo. 


_Modified by DenverBill at 5:36 PM 8-11-2004_


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (DenverBill)*

Billster,
The rear fog indicator in the speedometer is on even if the rear fogs are off? Does anyone know if that is normal behavior in Europe?


----------



## AZBob (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (TregOH)*

So, would it be too much trouble to list the exact parts that one needs to get to perform the mod, start to finish, assuming a completely stock U.S.-spec Touareg? I'll give you a cookie.








I assume that the rear fog-light position does not light under any circumstances in stock U.S.-spec trucks? Or is it part of the back-up lights or turn signal?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (AZBob)*

Bob,
Does it ever get foggy in AZ to need rear fogs (or front fogs for that matter)?


----------



## steverhoeven (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (TregOH)*

The rear fog indicator staying on is not normal in Europe.


----------



## vwoflanghorne (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (spockcat)*

Fog lamps are not exclusively for 'fog'.
Have you ever driven on a freeway in heavy rain with road spray.
I guarantee every car in front is lost in the spray except for those drivers smart enough in their Volvos and Audis to turn on the rear fog light. I think these are the only European manufacturers leaving the rear fog light on for the US market cars.
By the way the drivers side should be the only one lit. 
i.e. left hand drive, left side. Right hand drive, right side.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (vwoflanghorne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwoflanghorne* »_By the way the drivers side should be the only one lit. 
i.e. left hand drive, left side. Right hand drive, right side.

How many people do you think will want both wired?


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (TregOH)*

See my post after editing.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (AZBob)*

All you need to do the modification is the Euro light switch, a P21W bulb, a couple of correctly sized pins, and about 12 feet of 18ga or 20ga stranded wire.
See my edited post to clear the confusion about the indicator lights in the speedo. From q's post, it appears that you will need to VAG Module 09 Central Elec and add 32 to the computer code to enable the dash indicator in the speedo.


----------



## qfactor (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (DenverBill)*

Hi,
I bought a few pins and bulb to help my neighbor do the mod. The part numbers listed on my invoice show the following.
Bulb - N-017-732-2
Wire Set - 000-979-133
Total for both parts are 8.50 including tax.
Thanks for the info on the instrument indicator DenverBill. I don't have VAG at the moment but next time I am around one I will make the mod. I posted a new thread lookiing for wiring diagrams on the radio/amp. Anybody got them or have access to them?
Q


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
How many people do you think will want both wired? 

Guess who?


----------



## qfactor (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (mdjak)*

Tell them to ride the brake and save the money and time























Q


----------



## Brown-eye (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (qfactor)*

Dear Touareg lovers, 
If i install the Euro Switch, do I still have to pull out pin 7 ?
(rear fogs Connected to the Comfort Control Module & Vagged)


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (Brown-eye)*

No pulling pin 7 was to prevent the accidental activation of the non existent rear fogs. If you want rear fog, DONT PULL PIN 7 or you will be buying yourself a new switch.


----------



## AZBob (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (spockcat)*

Not fog, but we get the worst dust storms (visibility down to a few feet -- just had one yesterday which was a contributing factor in a 16-car pile-up), not to mention the monsoons (also a few feet of visibility on occassion), and it would be nice to be able to have people behind me able to see me, since no one here can drive (besides me).










_Modified by AZBob at 12:31 AM 8-13-2004_


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (DenverBill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DenverBill* »_See my edited post to clear the confusion about the indicator lights in the speedo. From q's post, it appears that you will need to VAG Module 09 Central Elec and add 32 to the computer code to enable the dash indicator in the speedo.









Bill,
Will it create problems to do this VAG mod before installing the Euro switch (MFI errors?)? Thanks.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (TregOH)*

Won't do a thing. That is the way I had mine coded to begin with. My factory code for 09 Elec Control was 0105695; I recoded to 0105724 to take care of the DRLs, high beams halogens, and rear fog block.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (DenverBill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DenverBill* »_Won't do a thing. That is the way I had mine coded to begin with. My factory code for 09 Elec Control was 0105695; I recoded to 0105724 to take care of the DRLs, high beams halogens, and rear fog block.









Is that all one change? In other words, it is possible to make some subset of those three changes by adding a different value?


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (TregOH)*

Picky, picky.







Somewhere in the FAQs is a piece on how these values are determined, or on the VAG-COM site. Anyway, subtracting 1 moves the DRLs to the MFI. Subtracting 2 gives you xenons and H-7s on high beam. Adding 32 enables the rear fog block. Still somewhat unsure if the later is necessary, as I think aircooled is showing the rear fog indicator in the speedo without this coding -- but he has not wired up the light yet.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (DenverBill)*

Billster,
Got it. Thanks for all your help. I had seen the FAQ about DRLs, and halogen highs. I just wasn't clear on how including rear fogs in the mix changed things. Now I see it is straightforward. Thanks again.


----------



## DriverFound18T (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (steverhoeven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steverhoeven* »_
Besides the check light in the cluster, do you know if the rear fog symbol in the euro switch itself changes color when turned on, just like the front fog symbol does on the us switch?

The Euroswitches I've sourced here in the US and put in my Beetle and Passat didn't light the rear fog icon. Simple reason - there's no LED in the switch to actually light.
But it's a really easy hack. See http://irc.junglist.org/fogmod/ ...if you can solder you can do this easily.


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (qfactor)*

Thanks q!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hooked up the rear fog today. It will come in handy this winter. Great pics and instructions...they made it easy. *If I can do this anyone can!*
When the rear fog is on, I do get the rear fog icon in the spedo.







I have had the DRLs and headlights vagged.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (WaitingforaT-REG)*

Good to hear it Andy. I was able to see Bill's light in operation yesterday.








I will be making this mod before winter roars into town, but after I have warranty work done on electrical gremlins (like the BUZZZZZ in my NAV radio). Why tempt fate?


----------



## steverhoeven (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (WaitingforaT-REG)*

Did you guys disconnect the battery before wiring the rear fog? I struggled to get to the battery yesterday, was able to get to it but am not sure about disconnecting.
Do you have to reprogram anything in the car after it has been disconnected?
Thanks, Stephan


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (steverhoeven)*

I haven't done this mod and I don't plan on doing it either. But I woudn't think disconnecting the battery is necessary. I don't even do it for the keyless start mod and that has got to be more complicated than this.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (steverhoeven)*

I did not disconnect the battery; don't know why you would need to. Nothing is live until you make the last connection or insert the bulb. Also, as you observed, disconnecting the battery may add the task of restoring lost settings, etc.


----------



## steverhoeven (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (spockcat)*

Thanks Spock and DenverBill. The reason I was thinking about disconnecting it was because of the vicinity of the ignitor units for the side curtain airbag. I think I should be ok, wil take it step by step. Dealer didn't have the right pins in stock, planned to do it this weekend but will have to wait.
Do you think it is possible to add a "check light" in the wire running from pin number 7 on the euro switch, so that it will "warn" me when switched on? I looked at the modification for the euro switch (thanks a lot to DriverFound) but that might be one step too much for me (the 2nd solution that is). I plan to remove the check light anyway after passing the road test in Europe.
Thanks a lot, Stephan

_Modified by steverhoeven at 10:02 AM 8-16-2004_


_Modified by steverhoeven at 10:24 AM 8-16-2004_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (steverhoeven)*

Do you really need to have the status light on the switch or will just the dash cluster light suffice? Also, have you purchased you EURO switch yet? That is the single best way to test how the light work, and whether you have the light in the speedo.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (spockcat)*

Spock, just curious -- why don't you want to do this mod? I'm a big believer in rear fogs. I wish more cars had them.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (TregOH)*

I've had them on cars in the past and never really used them. I see too many people OVERUSE them, leaving them on during perfectly clear nights. Then they look like defective brake lights. They are even worse on cars that have them on both sides. 
Maybe if the cops would ticket people who use them at incorrect times, then I would have no problem with them. But I don't know of anyone who has ever gotten such a ticket.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I've had them on cars in the past and never really used them. I see too many people OVERUSE them, leaving them on during perfectly clear nights. Then they look like defective brake lights. They are even worse on cars that have them on both sides. 


I think Europeans find this really annoying. Wife and I went to Europe in 96 to celebrate getting out of grad school. Rented a car on the Riviera and drove into the French Alps. At the time I wasn't aware of rear fog lights. Somehow they were on in the VW Polo I was driving (I didn't intentionally turn them on though I could have done so unintentionally). Anyway, drivers kept passing me and yelling "Nebula, nebula." I had no idea what they were talking about. I probably smiled and said "Yeah, nebula to you too." I think I asked someone about it when we stopped to eat. That's how I learned about rear fogs. I enabled them on the Jetta GLX I bought soon thereafter.


----------



## steverhoeven (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (aircooled)*

Hi Aircooled,
The dash cluster light will definitely be sufficient. I did get the euro switch last week but haven't pulled it 2 clicks since I don't have vag-com yet to clear the fault code. I agree with you on checking the cluster but I'm not too hopefull that I have the cluster light though, but I'll find out when the mod is done.


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (steverhoeven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steverhoeven* »_Did you guys disconnect the battery before wiring the rear fog? Do you have to reprogram anything in the car after it has been disconnected?
Thanks, Stephan

Nope...did not disconnect the battery.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (WaitingforaT-REG)*

Just a quick question about the fog light install - is it possible to wire in both sides fog lights?
Thanks,
John.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (matthewsjl)*

I don't think the system was designed to do this, and you might run the risk of overloading or burning out a controller. At the very least, your overall brightness will decrease with the increased load.


----------



## steverhoeven (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (aircooled)*

Hi guys,
Got my rear fog installed! 
I ran into a few minor issues, didn't have torque-head screw drivers to loosen the holders for the cargo net, so I had to run to the store to get those. They were loctite'd so a real pain to get loose. 
My headliner still didn't drop as much as the photos of Qfactor showed. Getting the wire through the rubber grommet in the roof was a royal pia, I ended up running it through the seal of the little plastic cover. Another nice one was the grommet in the tailgate but that one worked out in the end. 
Getting the pin in plug T12b was a bit hard since the wires were really tight, couldn't pull the controller out of the bracket, just like DenverBill said.
The light works great, no indicator though in the cluster or switch, so that is one more thing I'll have to work on before moving to Europe.
Thanks to all of you for giving great instructions and photos!!!
Stephan


----------



## AZBob (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (steverhoeven)*

Speaking of rear fog lights, I drove home the other night behind some knucklhead in a BMW with a rear fog light. He had it on (visibility was, oh, I don't know, infinite?). Man was that a pain in the rear.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (steverhoeven)*

Glad it went well. I'll be happy to VAG your T if you are in the Denver metro some time; one minute procedure.










_Modified by DenverBill at 10:51 PM 8-23-2004_


----------



## steverhoeven (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (DenverBill)*

Hi Bill,
Thanks for the VAG offer, that is definitely worth a try to see if the cluster icon comes on. I'll get in touch when I'm going to be in the Denver area.
Stephan


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (DenverBill)*

Have any of you that have made the rear fog light mod tried taking out the lamp and see if the 32 has to be added for the display to warn you that you have a lamp out?


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (chessmck)*

You add 32 to get the rear fog icon in the speedometer. You will get a warning of a bulb out regardless of the software coding if there is an open circuit.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (DenverBill)*

i still have not wired my rear fog, but I do have to say that I have not added 32 to my base number (base of 5695), and I still get an icon on my speedo when I pull out to rear position.
My coding is currently 5692 (-1 for DRL, -2 for halogen high beam).


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (aircooled)*

Interesting. Steverhoeven wired in his rear fog and does not have the icon. I'll recode mine to 5692 and see what happens when I am out checking the differential control part numbers with the VAG.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (DenverBill)*

Also try coding back to stock 5695 and see if you still get the light.


----------



## steverhoeven (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (DenverBill)*

Hi Bill,
That's correct but I have the cluster with the monochromatic MFI, that might be the difference. I will still try the VAG but am not very hopefull since I don't think the icon is there in my cluster.
I wouldn't worry about it normally if it wasn't for those Dutch DOT nerds making my life difficult. I'm working on modifying the switch though, will let you guys know if I get it to work. Will hook up my ipod first this weekend








Stephan


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (steverhoeven)*

Steverhoeven, I might be in COS this weekend for an aircooled VW rally (if the weather is not too bad, that it). Which side of town do you live on?


----------



## steverhoeven (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (aircooled)*

Hi Aircooled,
I'm in the Northwest, Rockrimmon area (Woodmen Exit, going west). 
Forecast said someting about possible snow this weekend so I guess the weather will be great!
Are you thinking VAG?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (steverhoeven)*

I was. Yeah, if it snows, I'm staying home. It's an aircooled Bus after all. Brrr . . .
Maybe I'll bring the Touareg after all.








I'll keep you informed.


----------



## steverhoeven (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (aircooled)*

I was on Pikes Peak last weekend, 6" of snow, not kidding.
VAG would be great, if it fits in your schedule of course. I'll e-mail you my cell phone number, is that ok?
tia, Stephan


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (steverhoeven)*

I live at about 8100 ft just behind Mt. Evans (Evergreen area), so I hope we don't see some flurries. The Aspens are already starting to change at this altitude, so fall is going to be very early this year.


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (steverhoeven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steverhoeven* »_
Getting the pin in plug T12b was a bit hard since the wires were really tight, couldn't pull the controller out of the bracket, just like DenverBill said.


For those that may not be familiar with the German plugs, you have to pull the blue plastic piece on the bottom of the plug down about 1/8 of an inch before inserting the pin. Then pop it back up.
Also I had a lot of trouble getting the side panel out enough to get to the controller. It seemed to hang at the rear seat latch. Maybe I shold have taken that out. And I agree about the cago net holder. Very hard to break loose. I also took up the floor piece to the right of the spare tire to help pull the bottom back. Found an interesting module under it that looked to be (by its label) a tilt sensor.
THANKS to ALL that have posted and made this easier!!


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (aircooled)*

Tried 0105695, 0105692, and 0105724; all have the yellow backup light icon when the light is switched on. So maybe the issue is the multi colored MFI vs. monochromatic MFI. Will just have to add 32 to steverhoeven's Treg to find out.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (DenverBill)*

I pulled my cargo side panel off and found the controller/sensor that was mentioned here. It's a small little guy, about 1.2 inch by 1 inch. There were three wire coming out of the back of it.
Here is a picture of it:


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (aircooled)*

Any info on Bentley? I am thinking this might be linked to the air suspension, not the AWOL tilt system.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (DenverBill)*

I still have not bought a complete Bentley and only have little snippets of info.
More than anything else, I'm curious to see if a non-air suspension T has this sensor.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (aircooled)*

Break out the snow shovel, or possibly snow blower, or hitch Abeta up to the plow.


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (DenverBill)*

A couple of things to check for when you pick up the lamp and wire. 
1.) They gave me the wrong lamp first trip. The lamp is a single filament.
2.) They told me they would need to order the wire979-133 however the service techs have the same wire in a 5 wire per package. After finding that out, they got one from the service department supply.
PS - You might want to get some extra fastners as I broke one when reinstalling the rear sides - hard to aligh - trick seems to be to push in the top 2 fastners then reach up and through the cd changer door to align the bottom ones as they go in.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (chessmck)*

chessmck (or anyone else who has done this install),
How did you finally get the side panel (with the 12V outlets in it) out enough to access the module?I have the other trim pieces off but can't get that one to move enough to get in. Did you need to undo the fasteners that connect it to the trim piece around the wheel well (next to the rear seat)? I don't want to break anything. Thanks.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (TregOH)*

I took off the anchor bar for the seat latch and was able to move the panel enough to get to the module, but it was tight.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_









Forgot about this sensor, it's part of the ESP system.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (aircooled)*

Right, acceleration sensor.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (DenverBill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DenverBill* »_I took off the anchor bar for the seat latch and was able to move the panel enough to get to the module, but it was tight.

I couldn't bring myself to do that. It was REALLY tight but I managed to get at the module without doing that. But even with the plug disconnected there wasn't enough slack to get it out far enough to see pin numbers. Based on the pictures it looks like number 10 is the upper left (as you look at the back of the plug). Does that seem right? I hope so since that is where I put the pin. I ran out of time before I could finish running the wire so I can't test it yet. Oh yeah, my switch hasn't arrived yet either.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (TregOH)*

I think that is the correct position, but i can't remember for sure. I could not move the plug enough to get a look at the numbers also, and just went for the only open slot in sequence top to bottom or vice versa.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (DenverBill)*

I completed the wiring today and have just one thing to say: what a colossal PITA. I've done the Nav Aux input and keyless start mods but running the wire for the rear fog is by far the most difficult. I still don't have my Euro switch (tomorrow I hope) so I don't know if I did it correctly. Not wanting to anger the Treg gods, I left the trim pieces off until I know it works.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (TregOH)*

Unfortunately, you have yet to do the hardest part. Getting the trim panels back on with intact connectors would overwhelm Job's patience. I just discovered that my right side panel has popped off of the window valence, so one more time. How exactly are those metal clips supposed to attatch to the plastic trim and the metal edge of the body next to the window?










_Modified by DenverBill at 2:30 AM 9-16-2004_


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (DenverBill)*

Thanks for making my evening, Billster. I thought I was mostly done.







I hope the switch arrives tomorrow. I'm taking the Treg into the shop Friday morning. I don't want to take it in all torn apart so I'll have to put it back together tomorrow either way.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (TregOH)*

Just go slowly and take your time. If it all fit together to begin with, it should also go back together. I just got frustrated as I ran into a deadline.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (DenverBill)*

As luck would have it, it seems I plugged into pin 9 at the controller rather than pin 10. So how does one remove a pin from one of these plugs? I see the purple slider on the bottom of the plug but can't get it out. Is there a trick? Maybe it will be easier to just get another pin? Thanks.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (TregOH)*

It is easier to get another pin. You have to release the purple lock, and then use a very small probe to jimmy the pin's barbs.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (DenverBill)*

Billster,
You've been a big help with this. Got the new connector, put it in the correct position and now I have the rear fog light (I thought I knew how to count to 10). I still say that this mod is much tougher than keyless start.


----------



## sd986 (Jul 21, 2004)

David: Now that you are the expert in Central Ohio would you like to offer your services in helping me with the fog light mod? The euro switch arrived yesterday. I'll share my Touareg Repair CD if you need it at some point for reference.
04 - V8 Wht/Teak PPS/Wntr/Keyless


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (sd986)*

sd,
I know some have said that this mod is a piece of cake but I thought it was a pain in the rear. Tight spaces and lots of trim pieces to remove. Having said that, I can help you out with it. Are you ever available on a Thursday? Weekends are bad for me because of the kids... Be sure to get the wire mentioned in a prevvious post in this thread. It was about $4.50 at MAG.


----------



## jlmy04 (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (qfactor)*

Hi,
I just moved from the bay area (Palo Alto) to EU and I need to put a rearr fog light over here on My Touareg. sounds like you cracked that nut. acn you pls provide me with the process.
Hope the weather is nice in Half moon bay
Bes regards


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (jlmy04)*

See page two of this thread. Step-by-step process with pictures.


----------



## jsmendoza (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (qfactor)*

Where did you find the wiring harness for the rear fog lights


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (jsmendoza)*

You will need to get the wiring kit (part number listed in this thread), wire connectors, extra wire and a bulb.
The wire connector can be found at your local VW dealership, the rest at your FLAPS (Friendly Local Auto Parts Store).


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (aircooled)*

Wow, what a real pain in the ass this install is. Getting to the module is tough, and I had a hell of a time getting the pin into the right slot and locked until I realized that there is a pink snap that tightens the pins in the plug assy. If you use a small screwdriver to carefully pry the pink snap down, you can easily get the pin in. Just remember to lock the snap back into place.
I just got the side panel snapped back into place, but had a hard time aligning the trim piece that snap to the rear window frame. TRICK: There are three brackets that slide onto the trim piece and the window frame. When the trim is removed, the brackets stay attached to the trim. If you remove them and slide them onto the window frame, you will easily be able to push down on the trim to slide into place.
So, for those that have done this, did you just cut thru one of the roof grommets to get the wire to pass thru?


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_
So, for those that have done this, did you just cut thru one of the roof grommets to get the wire to pass thru?

Oops...Busted!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (I8ABUG)*

It is finally installed:








What a pain in the ass.
I did end up cutting thru one of the grommets in the roof. There is exactly zero room to work up there. I was able to completely conceal the wire from the hinge down into the door, so it looks stock.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (TregOH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TregOH* »_Billster,
You've been a big help with this. Got the new connector, put it in the correct position and now I have the rear fog light (I thought I knew how to count to 10). I still say that this mod is much tougher than keyless start.


The keyless start was a breeze. I didn't even break out in a sweat. I did, however, get a little tired holding the flashlight and standing around watching Spock do it for me.
And I'm very disappointed in Spock for not wanting to do this mod for his own selfish reasons. I'll even sign a contract that I won't use them unless visibility is zero. I promise. Come on, Spocky.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (mdjak)*

Perhaps you can drive to Colorado and have the Western gang do it during an offroad drive through the Rocky Mountains. They have all the experience on it. If I did it, I would be experimenting on your car.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (spockcat)*

Point well taken. I know when I've been defeated.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (mdjak)*

I've benn meaning to do this mod too. Tell you what Mark, get the wires with the connectors, and the bulbs, and we can work on both of ours together at the rally. I'll bring tools.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (4x4s)*

I'd like to watch that.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (spockcat)*

Maybe we'll sell tickets.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (4x4s)*

Not enough lead time, unfortunately.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Perhaps you can drive to Colorado and have the Western gang do it during an offroad drive through the Rocky Mountains. They have all the experience on it. If I did it, I would be experimenting on your car.

oh and you would never do that...


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (Leweyb)*

Sorry, I'm not doing another fog light again. I donated enough blood to my Touareg yesterday. I think I also corrupted some neighborhood kids with my loud swearing.
The hell of it all is that I will have to take most of it apart again to install the trailer hitch module when I do the hitch. If I had known (or bothered to think) of that, I would have done them both at the same time.


_Modified by aircooled at 10:04 PM 10-3-2004_


----------



## euro expat (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (steverhoeven)*

Stephan,
I have a US spec 2004 Touareg (V6, sat nav, xenon) that I am taking when I relocate to Germany. Other than the rear fogs are you aware of any other mods required to comply with European regulations. I've contacted both VW Germany and TUV, neither were very helpful.
Are you still in the US?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (euro expat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euro expat* »_Other than the rear fogs are you aware of any other mods required to comply with European regulations.

Based on my experience importing a motorcycle from Canada to Europe, I think you will have to consider whether the front headlight beam pattern meets the required standard in Europe. There is a very significant difference between European beam pattern and North American beam pattern.
You may also need to have a look at your turn signal light behavior. On some North American vehicles, the turn signal functions as a running lamp when the signal is not switched on. When the signal is switched on, it will then alternate between full brightness and off. My motorcycle was not accepted with this behavior - I had to get the wiring changed so that the turn signal lamp only illuminated when it was used as a turn signal, and at no other time.
You will also have to purchase a first aid kit (TUV approved) and a warning triangle. Also, the tires fitted on your vehicle must be appropriate to the maximum speed rating established for your vehicle. If your vehicle has the capability of going faster than the speed rating of the tires you presently have installed - you get to buy new tires. Snow tires are excepted, you can put a limitation decal on the speedometer for those.
FWIW, I have been living in Canada and working in Europe for many years, and everyone I work with is an expat. I have NEVER heard of anyone successfully importing a vehicle from North America to Switzerland, which is where I work. That's not to say it can't be done - but it does suggest that it might be so expensive that it really isn't practical to do it.
You might be able to get some relief if you are in the military or diplomatic corps. In such a case, you will be required to export the vehicle back to its country of origin when you leave, or have it destroyed.
Michael


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (PanEuropean)*

I believe that TD-Treg just did exactly this with his Touareg. US->Switzerland.


_Modified by aircooled at 7:24 AM 11-28-2004_


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (aircooled)*

So was anyone enabling the foglight indicator in the dash? I added 32 to the light controller, but that doesn't enable the light as discussed before!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Based on my experience importing a motorcycle from Canada to Europe, I think you will have to consider whether the front headlight beam pattern meets the required standard in Europe. There is a very significant difference between European beam pattern and North American beam pattern.
You may also need to have a look at your turn signal light behavior. On some North American vehicles, the turn signal functions as a running lamp when the signal is not switched on. When the signal is switched on, it will then alternate between full brightness and off. My motorcycle was not accepted with this behavior - I had to get the wiring changed so that the turn signal lamp only illuminated when it was used as a turn signal, and at no other time.
You will also have to purchase a first aid kit (TUV approved) and a warning triangle. Also, the tires fitted on your vehicle must be appropriate to the maximum speed rating established for your vehicle. If your vehicle has the capability of going faster than the speed rating of the tires you presently have installed - you get to buy new tires. Snow tires are excepted, you can put a limitation decal on the speedometer for those.
FWIW, I have been living in Canada and working in Europe for many years, and everyone I work with is an expat. I have NEVER heard of anyone successfully importing a vehicle from North America to Switzerland, which is where I work. That's not to say it can't be done - but it does suggest that it might be so expensive that it really isn't practical to do it.
You might be able to get some relief if you are in the military or diplomatic corps. In such a case, you will be required to export the vehicle back to its country of origin when you leave, or have it destroyed.
Michael

I researched alot of this in the parts list a while back. Lights on the cars are the same according to the parts list. 
We did have a member export a Touareg to Switzerland. He didn't have too many problems with it from what I recall. In fact, on a visit to his Swiss dealer, he found that they had 3 or 4 US version Touareg in their shop. Apparently since the Touareg is much less expensive here than in Europe, they are being re-imported to Europe in large numbers.


----------



## euro expat (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (spockcat)*

thanks spockcat,
do you know which member exported the touareg to switzerland? Any idea where I can access the part lists for the differing specifications?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (euro expat)*

I think his name is td_treg. TAKing a US Toaureg to Europe


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light*

A former Tourage owner suggested me this mod.
How do you guys like it? Do you recommend as well?
Does the US V6 2004 comes with wires and/or the bulb for the rear fog? If not, were you able to get a wire in there? What kind of bulb if does not have one?
I have the DRL on my MFI, do I get another icon for the rear fog in addition to the one in front? Do I have to VAG it again to make work?
Thanks


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light (2YY4U)*

A rear fog light is important to me. I don't need it often but like to have it for those times when I do. FWIW, I think this mod is a major pain in the rear BUT I'd do it again.
The answers to all of your other questions are in other messages in this thread. You can get all of the parts you need at your VW dealer (the part numbers appear in this thread as well).


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light (TregOH)*

Thanks!
Did you do it yourself? No matter how easy/hard it is, I would have to have done by somebody else.
When you say that it is a pain, I am assuming that there is no wire and you had to get thru yourself, right?


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light (2YY4U)*

As TregOH states, read all of the messages in this thread. The volume alone will give you an ideaa of what a real pain this mod is.







It was the most time consuming and exasperating mod that I have done so far. The individual steps are simple; getting everything back together fitted correctly is the frustration.


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light (DenverBill)*

Thanks! I give up at least until I find somebody that can do it for me.
Neverthless, I might just install the switch without having the rear light working.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light (2YY4U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2YY4U* »_Thanks!
Did you do it yourself? No matter how easy/hard it is, I would have to have done by somebody else.
When you say that it is a pain, I am assuming that there is no wire and you had to get thru yourself, right?

Yes, I did it myself. I've done the keyless start and wired my car for an ipod and I agree with Billster that this mod is the biggest pain.
To answer your question directly, the wire and bulb are both missing. Adding the bulb isn't a big deal but running the wire is difficult. Part of the problem is that access to the relevant controller is very limited. Also, the controller is on the passenger side of the car and here in the US the light goes on the driver's side. So you have to run the wire from one side of the car to the other.
I hope you are able to find someone to do it for you for a reasonable price. I can't imagine what I'd charge if I was doing it for someone else (more than any reasonable person would be willing to pay I'm sure).


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light (TregOH)*

Thanks TregOH.
If anybody on the forum knows somebody that could do it, please let me know.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light (2YY4U)*

Having done the mod and assisted another Treg with his, I think that a dealer tech could do it in less than two hours, if he has been installing the hitch modules. The key is familiarity with the fit of the panels. The fog module is right next to the hitch module. Routing the wire actually requires no disassembly save the tail gate arm if fished across carefully. So you would be looking at two hours labor, and less than $5.00 in parts.


----------



## kevinCO (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light (DenverBill)*








Hi Bill,
Seems like I still owe you 1 hour labor(or



































)







Especially when you were still in the pain.








Thanks a lot anyway!


----------



## cbr929pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

Reading all this gave a headache and got lost in all the options every one had. Help me understand this plz.
1.- With the Euro Switch installed, and the light bulbs and cablng added for the REAR fog lights.
Do I have the option if I want the Front Fog lights ONLY, not the Rear Fog?
Or 
When you turn the fog light on, both FRONT and REAR come on at the same time and there is NO other way around it?
I want to have the option to turn the REAR whenever I want to. I use the Front Fog light all the time.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (cbr929pilot)*

With the Euro switch and with the proper wiring and a bulb added to the driver's side fog socket, you can run just front fogs, or front and rear fogs. You also can run front fogs with just parking lights.


----------



## 850T5 (Feb 10, 2005)

*How to turn on the icon in the dash?*

This has been asked already, but I saw the solution nowhere yet:
I did the foglight install, EURO switch and VAG +32 and it work just as described. 
BTW: Thanks to all of you for the details provided in this thread!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BUT here is the Problem:
I will have to take the T-Reg to Germany soon as im moving back home and I need for sure the icon in the dash to work to get TÜV approval







.
Unfortunetly it does not lid when I turn on the foglight just as described here already.
I think from the responds I read there might be a correlation to the multi colored MFI, but not clear to me.








Was anybody successfull turning on the dash icon with the multi colored MFI when the real foglight is turned ?
Thanks



_Modified by 850T5 at 10:07 AM 7-16-2005_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: How to turn on the icon in the dash? (850T5)*

There was a post here somewhere, way back about a year or so ago, where someone showed how to wire LED's into the Euro switch itself, so the rear fog indicator was illuminated on the switch. If that would be sufficient for TUV approval, it may be a simpler way to go for you.


----------



## 850T5 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: How to turn on the icon in the dash? (4x4s)*

Nop, this would not be sufficiant for TÜV approval unfortunetly.
Need to get the icon in the dash to lid when turning rear fog on.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: How to turn on the icon in the dash? (850T5)*

From prior conversations, I don't believe that the 2005s have the icon in the speedometer. I'll double check this evening. Verified, no icon in either the speedo or tach. 


_Modified by DenverBill at 7:40 PM 7-17-2005_


----------



## joeofthemountain (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (qfactor)*

Got my rear fogs hooked up today using qfactor's step-by-step instructions. 
They were fantastic and exactly what I encountered.
I do not see the amber indicator on my speedo head and am not sure from the FAQ if a VAG session is required to make them illuminate. Otherwise, everything works as advertized. My Treg is a late 2004 V8 VIN 070xxx. Anyone know why?
A few installation notes:
1. I was able to pull the Comfort Control Module out from the wall without unscrewing it by prying the plastic pin, to the top left of the CD changer, from its hole. This allowed me to squeeze the connector out just enough to slip the new wire into #10. This is a very tight fit and I would not recommend it for those who have not a lot of experience with VW/Audi trim and electricals.
2. I broke at least one of the trim fasteners putting everything back together. Argh! Not going to replace it because it's such a PITA but I second the idea to have a few spares handy.
3. Everything else went back together fairly smoothly, facilitated by removing all the various snaps and putting them on appropriately, especially the metal snaps near the side window for the main plastic cover for the CD changer etc.
4. The photos for the light switch were not rendering today. For those switch swappers of the future, here's how you do it:
- push the movable part of the swith into the switch housing.
- turn it clockwise a few degrees, i.e., one o'clock.
- pull the entire unit stright back and you're home
The insturctions weren't clear without the photos and I spent a few minutes trying to make the whole darned thing turn to the right... didn't work.
Anyway, the connector used on the bulb carrier and the control unit look very similar to common pieces I've seen at Pep Boys or your FLAPS. No doubt much cheaper than the $9 I got hit at my neighborhood VW dealership.
But man is that a bright light! Bring on the fog and the snow boys!


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (joeofthemountain)*

From doing a few, it does not seem that VAG is required to light the rear fog icon. You have a late mfg number; use your VW torchlight (or regular flashlight if you were not fortunate to get one







)and check the speedo dial inside of the 20 kph mark for the icon cutout.


----------



## joeofthemountain (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (DenverBill)*

Yeah, I've got the icon. My Surefire 6P Combat Light lit up the outline plain as day.
No joy on the illumination.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (joeofthemountain)*

Odd







Try adding 32 to your software code at Address 09: Centr Elec. Has not made a difference on the Ts I've worked on, but they are all 2004s under VIN 30,000.


----------



## joeofthemountain (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (DenverBill)*

I will. The Ross Tech guys are just up the road from me and were very nice and helpful re. DRLs and blow-torch mods.


----------



## basim (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (anothercar)*

Can some1 please explain a simple "How to...Rear Fog Light."
The stories mentioned in this article are many pages describing different parts.
Your help will be much appreciated as i have to install this Rear Fog Light for the Dutch law. If not i can not have the car registered and get a Title.
Thx


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (dentmac)*

Actually, the A4 has 2 !


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (RvDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RvDUB* »_Actually, the A4 has 2 !









No it doesn't. 1 in left rear tail light just like in all Audis


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (basim)*

Sorry, but there is no _simple_ description. The coverage in the FAQs is about the only info you need once you get started. The installation is a pain







, because of the interior body panels that have to be removed (and replaced, the hard part), and because of the tight space where the module sits. Having done this mod myself, I would take it to the dealer next time. A tech who has installed the trailer hitch electrics would be very familiar with the area.


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

I did this mod. It is a pain in the rear due to the pannels. But it is doable.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

My question is... has anyone hooked up the rear fogs on BOTH sides.
Is it just a matter of splitting the wire into 2 leads off the controller?
The reason I ask, is because after researching on the CA DMV web site, I found out you can have both operational. Knowing that, I want to hook up both, but I plan on adding a switch to be able to kill the right one (in case I travel into an area that only allows one).
So any help would be appreciated.
Garry


_Modified by The Mad Hatter at 3:06 PM 11-21-2005_


----------



## Vega (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (DenverBill)*

I have added the code and have the icon on the speedo for the rear fog icon, yet the icon won't light up with a working fog light. I am puzzled why it works for some T-Regs and not others. Mines a 2005 if it matters.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (Vega)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vega* »_I have added the code and have the icon on the speedo for the rear fog icon, yet the icon won't light up with a working fog light. I am puzzled why it works for some T-Regs and not others. Mines a 2005 if it matters.









This is just a shot in the dark, but did you try and see if it lit up BEFORE you added the code?
Just a thought.


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: (The Mad Hatter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Mad Hatter* »_My question is... has anyone hooked up the rear fogs on BOTH sides.
Is it just a matter of splitting the wire into 2 leads off the controller?
The reason I ask, is because after researching on the CA DMV web site, I found out you can have both operational. Knowing that, I want to hook up both, but I plan on adding a switch to be able to kill the right one (in case I travel into an area that only allows one).
So any help would be appreciated.
Garry

_Modified by The Mad Hatter at 3:06 PM 11-21-2005_

I'd suggest that this would look too much like brake lights and possibly put you at more risk. Also as the norm is one light, you may take a chance on overloading the connection/wiring/controller.


----------



## Vega (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (The Mad Hatter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Mad Hatter* »_
This is just a shot in the dark, but did you try and see if it lit up BEFORE you added the code?
Just a thought.

Yes, stock or changed code makes no difference.


----------



## joeofthemountain (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (Vega)*

On older VW/Audi speedometer heads (before the modern LCD matrices), European or unpurchased "options" lights (e.g., fogs, glow plugs) would have the proper gelatin in place -- but no bulb. I wonder if this is as simple as installing an LED.


----------



## qfactor (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (joeofthemountain)*

Hi,
I finally broke down and bought a VAG-COM. I am trying to activate the rear fog light indicator and its not working. I have added 32 tot he value and still nothing. I was able to set the high beams and the DRL but not the rear fog. Any suggestions








Its nice to see this thread living on. Hopefully nobody has lost any fingers installing this mod.
Qfactor


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (qfactor)*

Seems that some of the later manufactured 2004s either don't have the indicator or it is not wired. I don't know what the VIN cut off was. I ran into this trying to activate another member's T after we did the install.


----------



## Treg67k (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (DenverBill)*

Mine does not seem to have it either - wired the rear fog half way last weekend and get the 12V on the wire until the control unit realizes that there is no bulb there. And no indicator on the panel, except my own mod on the switch.


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (DenverBill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DenverBill* »_Seems that some of the later manufactured 2004s either don't have the indicator or it is not wired. I don't know what the VIN cut off was. I ran into this trying to activate another member's T after we did the install.









As to the cut off - I can verify that 2004 vin 23xxx has the dash lamp and works. Anyone have a later VIN that has done the rear fog lamp install?


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

I have an early 2005, which does not have the light.


----------



## Treg67k (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (shervinf)*

Mine is 2004 VIN 67xxx and no light


----------



## Treg67k (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (Treg67k)*

Built own indicator light onto the switch. Mod finally ready:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (Treg67k)*

Alright, i need some help from you guys. My dad just ordered a euroswitch for my mom's 05 V8, and i'm planning on hooking up the rear fog for her. Can i have a definitive step by step process as to what i'm hooking up to where? So far i understand that i have to...

1) find the comfort module above the right rear wheel and plug a wire into it somewhere?
2) run that up into the hatch and down into the tail light, and then plug the wire into the harness?
3) do i have to do any re-coding with the VAG
and last question...
4) i dont have to hook anything up by the switch itself, like i did in my MKIV Jetta? the switch just plugs in up there and the wiring for the rear fog is all in the back of the car?

TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (kurtanglevr6)*

All the info you need (pics and part numbers) are on page 2 of this thread. I did this mod a few months back and I can tell you that it's a _royal_ PITA. Far, far more difficult than hardwiring a DVD player or a hands free phone system.


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (mml7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mml7* »_All the info you need (pics and part numbers) are on page 2 of this thread. I did this mod a few months back and I can tell you that it's a _royal_ PITA. Far, far more difficult than hardwiring a DVD player or a hands free phone system.



excellent, i see it all now..... what bulb type do you need to hook this up?


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (kurtanglevr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kurtanglevr6* »_excellent, i see it all now..... what bulb type do you need to hook this up?

I used part number: N0177322


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (mml7)*

thanks, and do i need any special connectors to plug into the comfort module plug and the tail light?


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (kurtanglevr6)*

You need VW part 000 979 133 to connect to the module. I don't remember how the wire connected at the bulb, but it was nothing special.


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (DenverBill)*

thanks for all the help guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wrh3 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Problem Solved (qfactor)*

Thanks to all for the information, made this job a WHOLE lot easier. I had the opportunity today to do this since I had the interior apart for a Phatbox install anyway, had time to snap some pics and put together a quick DIY on my Touareg page to supplement the knowledge already contained in this thread.
Oddly enough I did not have to make any changes via VAGCOM as my rear fog indicator was working, here are some pics of the finished product:
















Thanks again all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by wrh3 at 10:40 PM 4-1-2006_


----------



## joeofthemountain (Jan 9, 2005)

I note you have the LED matrix display, not the color TFT display. Could it be that simple?
My 2004 SN 70xxxx. It has the icon as part of the speedometer face, but does not illuminate.
One of these days, I'm going to take the cluster apart and see what's up in there. I've done this a number of times on my older Audis to replace bulbs in various instruments and it's not that big of a deal. Anyone here disassemble theirs yet? Anything I should we could learn?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (joeofthemountain)*

Joe, as a running change late VIN 04's, all 05's and all 06's DON'T have the rear fog icon but rather a TPMS icon in the same place which I don't think is used at all in the US models. I don't think Color MFI/Monochrome MFI makes a difference. I would triple check that you are seeing the right icon.
My old 2004 xx1964 VIN Speedo w/ rear fog:








And the same 2004 after a cluster swap (cluster failure). The 2006 31xxx has the same cluster layout.








Feel free to be adventurous, but all info I have seen regarding the cluster is that there are NO serviceable parts inside and all lights are LED soldered to the board.




_Modified by aircooled at 12:01 PM 4-2-2006_


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Brought this very good post out of the archives. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I did this today. It was so easy. Not sure why those of you that had difficulty doing this had difficulty. I guess working on the most difficult of VW's (Corrado) taught me patience.









So, the only problem I have is the rear fog indicator not lighting up. And after reading all 6 pages of this post, it looks like it depends on what year Touareg you have. Is that correct? I have VIN xx1187.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (95RADOVR6)*

As stated above, later 2004s did not have the rear fog icon. My 2004, serial number 164xx, does; delivered 09/2003. The TDIs were a delayed production model in the 2004 line-up.


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (DenverBill)*

Thanks. I didn't know whether mine was considered early or late model 2004. Thanks for the info! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I looked really hard and didn't see an indicator.


----------



## pemarsh (Aug 24, 2007)

what was the original problem anyway that generated this thread...it just says it was solved, but no description of problem.


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (pemarsh)*

I think the problem was how to get it hooked up.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (95RADOVR6)*

Actually, the main problem was disassembly/reassembly of the interior panels and access to the control module, along with getting the correct wiring pigtail from the dealer, who had no clue (done before the Bentley manual was available).


----------

